# grandfathered in unlimited data att users.



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Did anyone notice your not being throttled anymore? I signed up for the Uber att 20% discount and now I am not being throttled. Anyone else?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Simon said:


> Did anyone notice your not being throttled anymore? I signed up for the Uber att 20% discount and now I am not being throttled. Anyone else?


^^^
How many Gigs have you used so far?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> How many Gigs have you used so far?


8.46gb


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm still getting throttled after 5gb. I got the 20% discount thru my work though. Uber only offers 18%.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> I'm still getting throttled after 5gb. I got the 20% discount thru my work though. Uber only offers 18%.


I got 20% from uber. also I am thinking uber asked att not to throttle to help thier app perform better.


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

I have unlimited grandfather Verizon. To dodge the throttle i stay on contract they can't throttle you if you're on a two year agreement.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Mrpushpop said:


> I have unlimited grandfather Verizon. To dodge the throttle i stay on contract they can't throttle you if you're on a two year agreement.


Lol ATT don't care about silly contracts. I'm always in a contract I still got throttled. But aparrantly not anymore. I'm banging away at the bandwidth Watching movies all night.


----------

